# Anyone try this moss?



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Has anyone tried this moss (Exo-Terra Forest Moss)? Looks like it might be a good substrate for growout tanks or even for vivs if it regrows any. It was only $7 which is cheap seeing as that you get 14 quarts when its rehydrated!

Any experience/input would be great.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Very rare that it comes back to life....I think Ive tried 5-6 different kinds of dried moss, and only once have I gotten any new growth.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

GRIMM said:


> Very rare that it comes back to life....I think Ive tried 5-6 different kinds of dried moss, and only once have I gotten any new growth.


How about for a temporary tank substrate?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I've found that the quality isn't very high and it looks like it was dyed rather then natural. Normal long fiber sphagnum moss is higher quality and is cheaper too.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Mitch said:


> I've found that the quality isn't very high and it looks like it was dyed rather then natural. Normal long fiber sphagnum moss is higher quality and is cheaper too.


What yousee is not the actual stuff, that's just a packaging picture. In that pic it looks like it is the brick though. I bought it a while back and I hate to just throw it out.


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 24, 2009)

I tried it and decided against it for two reasons, 1) the water that I used to hydrate it, when drained off was very muddy. 2) the tank I put it in had white worms/proboscis worms within a couple weeks.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I don't think its dyed. I've seen dyed mosses and this didn't strike me as that. Some dried mosses will hold the green color or a long time so I think thats where the bits of green come in, but if they were trying to dye it then they suck, because it really isn't all that green in my experience. 

I've used it, and its fine as a cheaper alternative to sphagnum moss, or if you need something like that but can't find it locally right when you need it. But It doesn't seem to grow other mosses quite as well, nor look as "clean" as good sphagnum. I got it hoping spores and crap would be mixed in that would pop up over time as new mosses and maybe even some cool plants but really haven't seen anything like that. If you can find it cheap, then like I said its a decent substitute for sphagnum but If the price is comparable I'd just go with sphagnum.


----------



## Leopardgeckos (Apr 23, 2010)

I will be honest. That stuff, once hydrated... smells like shit. Literally. I throw it out immediatly.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

I use Luster Leaf Sphagnum. You can get 3.5 cu ft for $30 on Amazon. Can't beat that for cheap! Its about 1/5th the price of Lowes/HD.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

> I will be honest. That stuff, once hydrated... smells like shit. Literally. I throw it out immediatly.



THANK YOU!!!!!!!

I completely agree. it smells absolutely horrific. I would never use it again...ever...and the scent lasts for a while


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

boabab95 said:


> THANK YOU!!!!!!!
> 
> I completely agree. it smells absolutely horrific. I would never use it again...ever...and the scent lasts for a while


DUDE! Thats the stuff i used in my 36gal and it has started to smell really bad. I thought it was my leaves tho. I didnt think it was my moss. UGH that really sucks. Good thing the smell is starting to go away finally tho. Wont be buying that stuff again.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

My favorite dried moss I get from Lowe's (the only place I've seen it). It's labeled as Orchid Moss. I put a layer of it (wetted and squeezed out) over the substrate in all of my tanks. Given several months, it has always turned green and started to grow. I've had lots of little volunteer plants pop us as well. It costs $5 and will give you way more than enough for a 20L tank. It will probably do two if you don't put the layer down too thick.

Buy a Better-Gro Orchid Moss Twin Pack - 50455 at The Home Depot

Deb


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

I've used this moss a lot and never thought it smelled bad or had any other problems. I looks nice and green at first but does turn a doo doo brown and brakes down to mush. I use it as an under substrate and put leaf litter or a more decoritive moss on top.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

The best stuff is New Zealand sphagnum grade A. I get mine from callwest orchid supplies. No stems no seeds that you don't need.


----------



## shazzbott (Sep 17, 2010)

I got the kind at pets mart called frog moss it came to life and is still totally great and growing for the last 8 moths, but maybe i'm just really lucky.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

shazzbott said:


> I got the kind at pets mart called frog moss it came to life and is still totally great and growing for the last 8 moths, but maybe i'm just really lucky.


If you got that stuff to survive, then yes you are pretty lucky


----------



## shazzbott (Sep 17, 2010)

It's actually thriving, and in my first tank.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

shazzbott said:


> It's actually thriving, and in my first tank.


Lucky!! It looks great for like the first week for me and then it just went down hill


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Probably lucked into getting some fresh stuff that hadn't sat on the shelf for to long. Many dried mosses will come back if given the chance in time...but alot of that stuff sits on the shelf for months...maybe years. I think I have had some survive, not sure, I've thrown so many mosses into my vivs over the years I've lost track of a lot of whats survived and what hasn't, but several types along with 2 micro-liverworts tend to fill in areas eventually so I'm happy. Now though I'm trying to add to or replace mosses with utricularia where I can since they flower.


----------

